# WARNING! Have you got any of these products?



## Pyan (Dec 13, 2008)

> *US shuts down 'scareware' sellers *
> 
> The US government has moved to shut down sellers of fake security software.



Just goes to show how careful you've got to be these days. 
The products all have official-sounding and plausible names, such as:


WinFixer,
WinAntiVirusPro, 
ErrorSafe, 
SystemDoctor, 
WinAntiSpyware, 
AVSystemCare, 
WinAntiSpy, 
Performance Optimizer, 
StorageProtector, 
PrivacyProtector, 
WinReanimator, 
DriveCleaner, 
WinspywareProtect, 
PCTurboPro, 
FreePCSecure, 
ErrorProtector, 
SysProtect, 
WinSoftware 
ECsecure

If you're using one, you won't be as safe as you might think.

More details and links...

BBC NEWS | Technology | US shuts down 'scareware' sellers


----------



## Culhwch (Dec 13, 2008)

WinReanimator... isn't that a horror film?


----------



## Grimward (Dec 13, 2008)

*Chuckles*

Not until Gates dies and someone injects him with that glowing green serum, Cul!

Alas, Sir Pyan (of *Have Yourself a Cthulu Little Christmas* fame) is all too correct.  

Get your protection from those who make it their business to protect computers, data and identity, and not from a pop-up box, folks!


----------



## TheEndIsNigh (Dec 13, 2008)

And use more than one.

I'm a norton man myself - yes I know about hell and retribution.

That's my standard live system I then scan with RegCure and Ad-aware.

It's interesting how all three treat things differently. Norton is the most forgiving on 'spys' the other two usually get them though.


----------



## The Ace (Dec 13, 2008)

FYI, Winantivirus Pro, is an absolute b*tch to remove, often needing a complete wipe.


----------



## Grimward (Dec 13, 2008)

Was a card-carrying Norton man while Peter Norton still owned and ran the business, TEiN. Lingered even after Symantec gobbled them up, all the way to my 3rd version of Systemworks (I think it was the *2006* version), when I had more problems installing it than even an IT guy should have to experience (and I, like you and The Ace, am an IT guy, am quite comfortable installing hardware, software, operating systems, etc. on my workstations). Don't know if it was a bad install disk or what, but even after low-level formatting the disk and starting from scratch, it wouldn't load correctly. I'm not normally a combative sort, and politely went thru 5 rounds with their Tech Support. Despite the fact that it was registered already, they told me after the 5th attempt that they would (*w*ould, not *c*ould!) no longer help, and that I'd have to buy another copy (not that they would send me one, that I'd have to buy another). NEVER, EVER, AGAIN. I don't care if they become the absolute ruler of all that is anti-virus/anti-spyware/privacy protection, I will NEVER use them again for my personal stuff.

*TEiN hands the fireball a valium*

Er, thanks! Sorry to sidebar, and returning the thread to its regularly-scheduled purpose!


----------



## Karn Maeshalanadae (Dec 13, 2008)

I've seen a few of those myself, but I've managed to be smart enough not to mess with them. ErrorSafe, especially, sounded like a hell of a time.


----------



## The Ace (Dec 13, 2008)

When Norton was an antivirus system, I had no hesitation in recommending it.  Now that it's a millstone, I advise users against it.

Don't install Norton 360, just put an axe through your motherboard, you'll save yourself a lot of grief.

  I have to say that Symantech are partly to blame for the entire scareware phenomenon, by turning people away from reputable products, looking for an alternative which will allow their computers to work.


----------



## The Procrastinator (Dec 14, 2008)

I used to love Norton. Now...I hates it. I hates it forever! A millstone indeed. It gave my last computer so much trouble that I didn't even consider using it on the new one. Nothing too dramatic, but constant pains in the neck and constant troubles with my already snail like dial-up.

Btw I know an idiot teenager who said "yes" to one of those pop-up boxes and stuffed up my boss's home computer as a result. I can't remember the name of it, but it had "2009" in the title - its not on Py's list. Took me three goes and two different software fixes to get rid of the sucker. Hopefully the boy will never say yes to a box again.


----------



## K. Riehl (Dec 14, 2008)

I worked in a College IT department and the most common virus was WinAntiVirus2009. It takes turning off system restore, running SpyBot and AVG in safe mode, then AdAware. We had one student come in from Russia with a 2 year old laptop that had never had antivirus on it. Before we wiped it we ran AVG and SpyBot for kicks. 13 keyloggers, 1,600 viruses. About 1 in 5 computers brought in to start each semester had some kind of serious virus problem.


----------



## The Procrastinator (Dec 14, 2008)

That might've been the one...it was Win something 2009, so chances are that was it. The scariest thing is, this lad considers himself something of a geek with computers (he's a gamer) but he's so naive when it comes to the internet. Much too trusting. He believed the little box when it told him the computer he was on had viruses and he should download the "fix". I wonder how many do the same. Luckily he was well and truly embarrassed by this incident and no real harm was done, so hopefully he will never download something that solicits itself again.


----------



## The Ace (Dec 14, 2008)

It _was_ the one, Procrastinator, WinAntivirus2008/2009.  There are 2 incarnations, both are deadly, difficult to remove and if you've used your credit-card online, you're sunk.

The 'Win,' prefix is a deliberate ploy to make victims think it's endorsed by Microsoft.


----------



## The Procrastinator (Dec 15, 2008)

Yes - that was part of what suckered him in. Cunning, aren't they. And probably rich.


----------



## Tillane (Dec 15, 2008)

Not to mention vicious and, quite probably, evil.  I'm fortunate enough to work with someone who knows pretty well every legit spyware/malware/antivirus programme out there, so I've never had any problems.  I ran this list past him the other day, and he just shook his head and uttered one word - which I won't repeat on a family forum.


----------



## The Ace (Dec 15, 2008)

Really ? Only one word ? My boss swore for ten minutes.


----------



## dustinzgirl (Dec 15, 2008)

I posted about WinAnti a while back in a another thread. Bad stuff, it nearly destroyed my cousins computer. 

I can't stand Norton because well its just a big pain in the hind end. 

I use Nod 32. Easy to use and doesn't screw up my email like Norton does.


----------



## Tillane (Dec 15, 2008)

The Ace said:


> Really ? Only one word ? My boss swore for ten minutes.


I would have done, too.  Mike...well, he's usually blunt and to the point.  One word can go a long way, said right.


----------



## Pyan (Dec 15, 2008)

I've got *avast!* backed up with* Stopzilla*, and get no pop-ups whatsoever...but how many words would either of your bosses say to that combo?...


----------



## Lobolover (Dec 15, 2008)

ErrorSafe,
SystemDoctor
Both sound like good names,I hope some legit place picks them (the names) up.


----------



## Lobolover (Dec 15, 2008)

K. Riehl said:


> I worked in a College IT department and the most common virus was WinAntiVirus2009. It takes turning off system restore, running SpyBot and AVG in safe mode, then AdAware. We had one student come in from Russia with a 2 year old laptop that had never had antivirus on it. Before we wiped it we ran AVG and SpyBot for kicks. 13 keyloggers, 1,600 viruses. About 1 in 5 computers brought in to start each semester had some kind of serious virus problem.




What was he using it as,a doorstop? Cause quite frankly,how it could not be noticable is beyond moi.


----------



## Tillane (Dec 15, 2008)

pyan said:


> I've got *avast!* backed up with* Stopzilla*, and get no pop-ups whatsoever...but how many words would either of your bosses say to that combo?...


My boss would look at you blankly and go: "eh?"  Mike (who isn't my boss, though he likes to think he is...) would probably give you a long lecture on why you should be using something else - probably whatever he's using - as is his wont.


----------



## ktabic (Dec 16, 2008)

The Ace said:


> It _was_ the one, Procrastinator, WinAntivirus2008/2009.  There are 2 incarnations, both are deadly, difficult to remove and if you've used your credit-card online, you're sunk.



Ugg, WinAntiVirus, makes me shudder just thinking about it. The number of times staff have brought in their home pc's and lappies for repair from that.


----------

